# Looking to Get Started Builded Rods



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Want to get started so what should I get?

Was thinking about buying a starter kit from Mudhole.com? But what else would I need?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Grab a cup (or three  ) of coffee and read through Mudhole's "Rodbuilding 101" section. It should answer the bulk of your questions starting out. They even have video now!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Its not hard Eric*

A little time consuming though.

The rod building kit is a good start if thats the sort of Rod you want to build.

Along with the components, youll need stuff like razor blades, brushes,rod finish, epoxy, a tape measure....

I built a hand turning rack and it works great for me...So far, so good. Im on rod number four.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*starter kit*

not sure if you mean a blank and the assorted guides and handles, reel seat, etc. 

or a starter building kit- which is threads, epoxy, brushes, etc., essentially the materials used for the build- minus the blank, guides, etc.

With the first you still have to supply the second, and like wise with the second you still have to supply the first.

I recommend the second, a kit that contains the supplies- and buy a cheap (under $10) blank to practice on. You can go with a starter kit with or without a dryer motor, but you will eventually need the dryer for finishing work.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Pick up a Copy of Tom Kirkmans rod building Book,Also vist www.Rodbuilding.org it is the Home of The Best rod builders in the World.
sign up and you can post any and all questions you have. Look thru the Photo library for Ideas.

If you really get hooked Subcsribe to RodMaker Magazine It is The BOMB! full of tips and articles covering all aspects of rod building.

Edm since you are in Maryland,A really good Supplier of Building Blanks and Material is 

www.fishstix4u.com they are outside Richmomd Va. you can also find a great list of suppliers on rodbuilding.org


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Mudhole sells rod kits very cheap.
I bought a conventional kit 10' with everything but the tip top, glue and thread. Guides and everything were furnished.
It is a light rod but is good for the pier and for plugging.
I only paid around 60 bucks for everything.


----------



## WormGuts (Jul 20, 2007)

IMO if you're really serious about rodbuilding, I'd get a good blank instead of something from a beginners package. As you get better and more addicted to rod building, you'll eventually start leaning towards higher end blanks and components and soon enough this "beginner blank" will sit in a corner collecting dust. So get something you'll enjoy fishing with.

All you really need to begin is TK's book someone else here already mentioned and of-course the essentials like: epoxy, thread, some kind of grip material, reel seat and guides.

I made the mistake of adding to many colors on my first wrap. Instead pick 1 or 2, it'll look much better in the end and give you plenty of practice.

But it's not too late for you, Listen carefully -turn around and never look back... the bug still hasn't bitten. Once it has, well... my friend, you'll be in trouble.

WG


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spoken wisely*

You think _*buying*_ customs is addicting...Start building your own...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*these fellas*

are right , it is highly addictive.

nonetheless your young and very serious about your fishing, I wish I had started a number of years ago when I first had the inkling, can't tell ya how much I regret not starting earlier. 

If your planning on adding any amount of serious arsenal to your stash, I'd do it. After a couple of rods it gets easier (but still time consuming)

but it's the most fun I've had in awhile (short of actually fishing)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The TK book is what I started with, and hours spent on Rodbuilding.org's forums. I also picked Scott Woods brain a bit (he does some _really nice_ work), as well as the fella's from FishSticks. I started out by stripping an old, but favorite, spinning surf rod I had and rewrapping it. Didn't come out very good, but I learned a LOT from that experience. Might try giving that a shot.


----------

